
Uber Accused of Saving $500M a Year by Cheating Drivers - dsr12
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-12/uber-accused-of-saving-500-million-a-year-by-cheating-drivers
======
masonic
(Autoplay video, with _three_ other autoplay video ads on the page, all
running at once)

